# Templates for Ioline Crystal Press II.



## HumbleShirts (Sep 7, 2007)

I was wondering if anyone was selling packages of rhinestone artwork designs that would be "ready for output" for the Crystal Press. I guess they would need to be PLT or Corel Draw files.


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

hi, I've had one of these machines for a while and I've never really seen any files listed as crystal press templates. Dont think you'll really find any out there advertised that way.

But if you google rhinesotne templates, if your using a program such as coreldraw, you can open any of those plt or eps, or other formats that you may find out there.

If you dont have coreldraw, check ebay, there are are a few people selling x5 and x6 crazy cheap. I thought they may have been bootleg at first, but came in regular packaging, with working serial numbers and updated with no issues.

steve


----------



## BlingCouture (Mar 23, 2011)

I have tons of files that are saved and ready to be used directly into the crystal press. You can message me if you would.


----------

